# Another Wooden Squonker



## Genosmate (6/8/15)

I've been wanting to make a Pdib style mod for a while.
I've been pretty lucky to get a look at the internals of his new mod the L'il Pinch and decided to have a go at one myself so this one whilst not being the same size or using the same materials is my first attempt at a copy of his work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Great talent @Genosmate 
How does she vape?


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> Great talent @Genosmate
> How does she vape?


Thanks @Silver,it vapes really nicely,you can probably tell its fully mechanical and once I find out how to measure voltage drop I'll do so.
I made everything on the mod except for the outside of the 510 connector which is a Fat Daddys 15mm deck V3,I did use the insulator but modified it and the 510 pin is a modified vented Stainless Steel machine screw.
I'm not permitted to show anyone the internals because they are pretty much the same a Peter (Pdib) uses on his new mod and he will reveal them in due course.I was lucky enough to get a look at them along with some advice on the build by one of the mod makers over on ECF.


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Wow - thats impressive @Genosmate 

Not sure if this will help, but the way I measure voltage drop on my Reos is to measure the voltage drop under load. So its the whole thing, with the atty and the build.
I measure the voltage of a fresh battery (say 4.2V)
Then I put the probes directly on the two posts and hit the fire button. The difference between these two is the Vdrop under load. I usually get 3.95V to 4.00V on the load test, so the difference is about 0.2 to 0.25 Volts with my builds (which are not very low in ohms)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> Wow - thats impressive @Genosmate
> 
> Not sure if this will help, but the way I measure voltage drop on my Reos is to measure the voltage drop under load. So its the whole thing, with the atty and the build.
> I measure the voltage of a fresh battery (say 4.2V)
> Then I put the probes directly on the two posts and hit the fire button. The difference between these two is the Vdrop under load. I usually get 3.95V to 4.00V on the load test, so the difference is about 0.2 to 0.25 Volts with my builds (which are not very low in ohms)


Thanks for the info on the load testing @Silver ,I'll find a mate with a meter! Do you measure the voltage of the battery with the same meter or just assume its 4.2v?


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks for the info on the load testing @Silver ,I'll find a mate with a meter! Do you measure the voltage of the battery with the same meter or just assume its 4.2v?



I measure the battery with the same meter, yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (6/8/15)

lovely wood and shape.squonking looks super easy on this one. you need to send it my way to test for a few months .would love to spend some time with you and your workshop.


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/15)

hands said:


> lovely wood and shape.squonking looks super easy on this one. you need to send it my way to test for a few months .would love to spend some time with you and your workshop.


If I sent this up for testing Jacques,there is a certain gentleman who would not be too happy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (6/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> If I sent this up for testing Jacques,there is a certain gentleman who would not be too happy


he is to far to do anything and if he comes back we could have a nice time and welcome him back with open arms:hug:


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/15)

hands said:


> he is to far to do anything and if he comes back we could have a nice time and welcome him back with open arms:hug:


I bet you get a reply soon.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

